

Tell HN: Videos with privacy - simgidacav

Hello my dear hackers<p>I like watching videos, but I want to minimize youtube interaction with my browser. This for various reasons, you know them already.<p>I want to share with you my recipe for this:<p>1. Install youtube-dl, ffmpeg and mplayer<p>2. Combine them with scripts or shell functions like this:<p><pre><code>  function ytmusic    { youtube-dl -o - $1 | ffmpeg -i pipe:0 -vn $2 }
  function ytview     { youtube-dl -o - $1 | mplayer - }
  function ytlisten   { youtube-dl -o - $1 | mplayer -vo null - }
</code></pre>
3. Use the functions, or youtube-dl directly to {listen,save{ videos,audios}}<p>Also, the last version of http:&#x2F;&#x2F;duckduckgo.com allows you to fetch youtube urls without entering youtube. Once you&#x27;ve got the url, youtube-dl can do that for you.
======
aw3c2
What is the difference between music and listen?

~~~
simgidacav
While `ytmusic` saves it on the hard drive (second parameter is the name of
the file), `ytlisten` streams that directly into mplayer.

